# iver johnson



## Will williams (Jun 11, 2017)

Something I picked up today.

I will be searching for 2 tires, grips and a correct seat.

can anyone shed light on.my new bike?

Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## Handyman (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Will williams,

Very interesting Iver you have there!  It looks to me like you have a 20" truss frame, model 90 Road Racer.  It's possible some parts have been changed out over the years.  You could order this model with lightweight fenders. Saddle may have been a Messenger Racing Saddle or you could also get a Brooks B15 Champion Standard.  May have had rat trap racing pedals. The only Iver Johnson models made with a chrome/nickel front tube were the racers.  If you have a chance post a few more pics of the badge, BB area, and serial # located on the top right seat tube.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Will williams (Jun 11, 2017)

I could not successfully photograph the seat post. But, it is stamped iver johnson E, 5 or 6. I'll have to gently clean that area.

It has a 20.5 ish top tube making it a 20 inch I assume.

Head tube is chrome for sure as well as fork.

Who has a line for the missing or correct parts?

Thanks again


----------



## Will williams (Jun 11, 2017)

Again. Thanks guys. This is my 1st antique bike.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Will williams,
I was 99% sure it was a model 90 Road Racer, but now that I see the new pics, I'm 100% sure.  Measure the width of the wheels, if they are 1" or 1 1/8" they may be the original wheels.  When I said to find the serial # on the seat tube, I meant on the right hand side of the tube that goes up to the seat, not the chrome seatpost.  There should be 6 numerals way towards the right top of the tube, this will narrow down the year of the bike.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Will williams (Jun 11, 2017)

I see the serial. Tough to read. I'll have to check it out in the am and do some detective work.

Tell me... was this a a high end bike back in the day?

I will also measure the rims. My guess is they r original.


----------



## Will williams (Jun 11, 2017)

Also the ad above would the specs be the same for the truss bike?


----------



## Handyman (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi Will williams,
Yes, the specs in the pic from the catalog would be the same for the truss version.  Notice, that under the "FRAME" category,you could order the Model 90 Road Racer with a Diamond Frame or a Special Truss frame.  Iver Johnson made 3 models of the Racer........a Model 90 Road Racer, a Model 90A Special Racer and a Model 90B Chater Lea Special Racer.  The Model 90 was a little more heavy duty for road use and a little heavier in weight.  If you were a more serious racer of the day, you most probably went with the 90A or 90B which was lighter in weight and had somewhat better components.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Will williams (Jun 12, 2017)

Serial 523xxx. Last letters illegable. 

The front rim is just over 1 1/4 INCH wide.

Now here r some questions. When I work on bmx i.make sure everything is correct and era correct. Am I better to sell this as is and buy a better example or work with what I have.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 12, 2017)

It doesn't get much better than what you've got right there. A gentle cleaning would be nice. Be extra careful around pinstripes and decals like the Iver Script. You have a pretty excellent start to a nice bike right there.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 12, 2017)

@schwinndoggy well sh*t haha.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 12, 2017)

Will williams said:


> Something I picked up today.
> 
> I will be searching for 2 tires, grips and a correct seat.
> 
> ...




you got a ridiculously good deal on that.


----------



## Will williams (Jun 12, 2017)

I paid nothing close to asking.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 12, 2017)

Will williams said:


> I paid nothing close to asking.




I know, I was suppose to come pick it up after I got off work yesterday. Then I got a text saying that he sold it. Nice pick up. Early bird gets the worm I suppose.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 13, 2017)

Will williams said:


> Serial 523xxx. Last letters illegable.
> 
> The front rim is just over 1 1/4 INCH wide.
> 
> Now here r some questions. When I work on bmx i.make sure everything is correct and era correct. Am I better to sell this as is and buy a better example or work with what I have.




Hi Will williams,
As is always the case with any Iver, you are always better off just selling it to ME !!!!  All kidding aside, I agree with krautwaggen, you've got a very decent start to a nice Iver racer.  Yes, it will take some money and time to find all the correct parts, but that's half the fun !  Pete in Fitcheburg


----------



## Handyman (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Will williams,

Forgot to answer your questions.............your partial serial # puts the bike around 1932-34ish.  Yes, those wheels are not for a racer.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Duchess (Jun 13, 2017)

That's a beautiful bike there! If you get it riding, you'll find they're also very nice riding. The tubing (at least on the earlier ones, I don't know if it changed later) was made thw way they made gun barrels—from billets bored out, then thinned and stretched on rollers to the desired spec. Here's my ~1912 Special Racer 90A. Changes with age is the crank nut moved to the non-drive side around 1913, the badge changed to add the "Reg US Pat Off" at the bottom, and I _think_ the more exaggerated truss, though maybe there's another factor than year, I don't know.


----------

